# Other Masonic Forums



## superfluous (May 10, 2010)

What are the other major Masonic forums out there?


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 10, 2010)

http://fraternalunion.com
http://themasonicsociety.com/


----------



## JTM (May 10, 2010)

www.thesanctumsanctorum.com


----------



## Nate Riley (May 13, 2010)

There are other Masonic forums?!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 14, 2010)

Nate Riley said:


> There are other Masonic forums?!



YES silly boy, there are "others"!


----------



## JTM (May 14, 2010)

Nate Riley said:


> There are other Masonic forums?!



well, they aren't as good, of course!


----------



## owls84 (May 18, 2010)

I have been to several but this one is honestly the best. Just seems I fit better with this one.


----------



## JTM (May 19, 2010)

Even the 148 forums?


----------



## rhitland (May 19, 2010)

148 forum is a whole other animal than this thang much smaller and private.  pretty much meant for communication between brothers of that lodge.  We got the idea from here of course and it has worked very well for us as an intimate setting to get to know the Brothers of our Lodge.  Kinda like Blake's site had a baby.. ! lol  That forum can sit dead for days so it really does not compare well to what this forum is.  We mainly just make fun of each other on there.  This site is much better at getting the Masonic juices flowing.


----------



## swole (May 21, 2010)

:blink:


----------



## swole (May 21, 2010)

rhitland said:


> ....an intimate setting to get to know the Brothers of our Lodge.  Kinda like Blake's site had a baby...


 
Congrats??!! :blink: lol. A  Miracle baby...lol


----------



## owls84 (May 21, 2010)

rhitland said:


> 148 forum is a whole other animal than this thang much smaller and private.  pretty much meant for communication between brothers of that lodge.  We got the idea from here of course and it has worked very well for us as an intimate setting to get to know the Brothers of our Lodge.  Kinda like Blake's site had a baby.. ! lol  That forum can sit dead for days so it really does not compare well to what this forum is.  We mainly just make fun of each other on there.  This site is much better at getting the Masonic juices flowing.


 
Exactly. When 148 was born it was well documented it would not "compete" with MOT. Our active Lodge membership is a young group and due to the "internet age" that is finding our Lodge through the website we made wanted a way members could stay in connection and with several of us being original members of MOT it really opened our eyes as to the possibilities of the forum. What better way to get to know your members than 24/7/365 contact? It is a place where member or potential member can log on and ask a question or post a thought. 

When I was searching for ideas the GL of Mass had a forum on thier site that we all loved (www.askafreemason.org) but when I contacted the web designer that made the GLoMass website he said it would be $11000. This was out of our price range and after being on here it showed that we could do the same for nothing. Thus, the inception of the 148 forum. It does its job and allows us to get to know our guys a little better and we have actually got to know some guys before they petitioned from it. It also allows members abroad to keep in touch.


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 21, 2010)

Just checked it out, nice job you guys  Now if only more Lodges would implement similar websites


----------



## JTM (May 21, 2010)

owls84 said:


> Exactly. When 148 was born it was well documented it would not "compete" with MOT. Our active Lodge membership is a young group and due to the "internet age" that is finding our Lodge through the website we made wanted a way members could stay in connection and with several of us being original members of MOT it really opened our eyes as to the possibilities of the forum. What better way to get to know your members than 24/7/365 contact? It is a place where member or potential member can log on and ask a question or post a thought.
> 
> When I was searching for ideas the GL of Mass had a forum on thier site that we all loved (www.askafreemason.org) but when I contacted the web designer that made the GLoMass website he said it would be $11000. This was out of our price range and after being on here it showed that we could do the same for nothing. Thus, the inception of the 148 forum. It does its job and allows us to get to know our guys a little better and we have actually got to know some guys before they petitioned from it. It also allows members abroad to keep in touch.


 
i was just kidding!


----------



## swole (May 23, 2010)

Oone thing I would do, depending in what lodge I go with, I would designed a website for the lodge. I noticed that Onion Creek has a website but Roger Hughes (PHA) does not.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 23, 2010)

swole said:


> Oone thing I would do, depending in what lodge I go with, I would designed a website for the lodge. I noticed that Onion Creek has a website but Roger Hughes (PHA) does not.



Lodge websites are a wonderful idea indeed. In today's modern electronic erra the internet is a primary source of communication. One other suggestion is that once your actual website is created also create a FaceBook page. For those of us who have internet based phones FB has numerous apps that link to pages, and for those of us stuck in SMS/Text service, FB also has SMS alerts directly to your phone.

I know that my lodge uses the SMS service to help keep all the brethren informed as to upcomming events etc. As well as inform non-members of events outside their lodge that they might also like to attend.

Just a thought.


----------



## JTM (May 23, 2010)

swole said:


> Oone thing I would do, depending in what lodge I go with, I would designed a website for the lodge. I noticed that Onion Creek has a website but Roger Hughes (PHA) does not.


 
you'll find that this is a common theme among PHA lodges.  i'm not discriminating or saying it's a bad thing, but AF&AM lodges tend to be much more open about their existence.  and by this i mean solely that we tend to advertise our existence much louder than other GLs.  it has yet to be determined whether this is a good thing or a bad thing, however.  it's how it is used that is important.


----------



## swole (May 23, 2010)

JTM said:


> you'll find that this is a common theme among PHA lodges. i'm not discriminating or saying it's a bad thing, but AF&AM lodges tend to be much more open about their existence. and by this i mean solely that we tend to advertise our existence much louder than other GLs. it has yet to be determined whether this is a good thing or a bad thing, however. it's how it is used that is important.


That is something that i noticed myself about the PHA here in Austin, I found a site on the Lyons JR #290, but not on Mt Bonell #2 or Roger Hughes #624
I was told those are the only PHA lodges here in Austin.


----------



## JTM (May 23, 2010)

there are 6 AF&AM  lodges within 15 miles of downtown austin (considering it to be the capital building) as far as i know.


----------



## swole (May 23, 2010)

10-4 I've confirmed those also


----------



## cemab4y (May 28, 2010)

I would like to invited everyone to participate in the forum "Freemasons in the military". The forum is on www.military.com It is open to any interested person, you do not have to be in the armed forces, to participate.


----------

